# Phrag. Red Wing 'Christmas Red'



## Drorchid (Dec 26, 2013)

Probably the most intense red Phragmipedium hybrid to date. Phrag. Red Wing is Phrag. Robert C. Silich x besseae. We used our tetraploid besseae 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS to make these.





plant:




Robert


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow.... that is all.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Dec 26, 2013)

That's one awesome red wing


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 26, 2013)

I'll throw out a second "wow"

You have great things going on and some amazing phrags being produced!!!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## eaborne (Dec 26, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## orchid527 (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes, that is a very nice flower.

Mike


----------



## chris20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## NYEric (Dec 26, 2013)

Yay besseae hybrids! there's a lot of besseae in this one.


----------



## abax (Dec 26, 2013)

There's a lot of RED in this one. Gorgeous, smack-ya-intheface bloom!
I hope you have lots of these for sale.


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 27, 2013)

that is very intense


----------



## Murray F (Dec 27, 2013)

What a great red.


----------



## gnathaniel (Dec 27, 2013)

Amazing color and shape! Is this a 3N or was the RC Sillich parent also 4N?


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 27, 2013)

gnathaniel said:


> Amazing color and shape! Is this a 3N or was the RC Sillich parent also 4N?



It is a 3N

Robert


----------



## eteson (Dec 27, 2013)

This is red!
nice shape also.


----------



## raymond (Dec 27, 2013)

wow very nice color


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 29, 2013)

SUPER Red !!!! Jean


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 30, 2013)

Blood red and stunning.


----------



## Fabrice (Dec 31, 2013)

Wonderful christmas gift!

My plant is similar size to this one. I hope its first bloom for 2014.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow -- can a flower be any redder?!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 11, 2014)

Very nice form and colour!


----------



## Clark (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks like a winner.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow number 5!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lmpgs (Jan 18, 2014)

:drool::drool::drool:Stunning!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 18, 2014)

WOW x 6!


----------

